# This one's driving me nuts...



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I should know what this is, but can't remember. It's the only one out in the hay field. Can someone jog my memory?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

From what I can see and tell, looks like Poison Hemlock to me.. 

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/poison_hemlock.htm


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Could be. We have lots of Queen Anne's Lace and I knew this looked similar, but not quite "right". Will have to wait and see when it blooms.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I cannot believe I forgot to hit "post reply". Good thing I still had the window open.
http://www.nwplants.com/information/white_flowers/white_comparison.html
Gives the identification info for QAL and several look-alikes.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

HUH...now I'm thinking it may just be an extremely healthy Queen Anne's Lace plant! There is no purple mottling on the stems. I'm going to look at it closer tomorrow (if it's not storming).


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always thought it was so odd that one family of plants can have a good food plant (carrot, QAL) and a bad poison both. I guess it's more common tho, the nightshades have some poisons and several major food plants, hmmm...


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Bruise a bit of the foliage. If it smells like carrots, it is Queen Anne's lace. If not, keep looking for an ID.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that QAL and wild parsnip were two different plants, and that the parsnips have the tiny scarlet dot in the center of the blossom.
ETA: Nope, my bad.  They're the same.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm going to guess Conioselinum chinense, Hemlock-Parsley.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

QAL and CARROT are the same species.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep...hemlock. It is blooming now (the Queen Anne's Lace blooms later in the summer) and does not have the purple dot in the center of the bloom cluster. 

Weird...wonder how it got out there in the middle of that field? There isn't any others. We're going to dig it up and dispose of it. Don't want any hemlock in our hay!


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a lot of this, around this year.


----------

